# Monitor Entscheidung: ASUS PG 348 Q vs. Acer Predator X34



## DexterMorgan (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute

ich brauch nen neuen Zocker-Monitor. Ich würde gerne ein 3440x1440 px Curved Modell ausprobieren und schiele auf die o.g. Acer bzw. Asus . Beide 34" Zoll, beide 3440x1440 px. Beide IPS Panel. Biede 300cd. 

*Vor (+) &Nachteile (-) Acer im Vgl. zum ASUS: 
*+ 200 € billiger
+ GSync UND auch FreeSync
+ 4ms
+ 100.000.000:1
- 75 Hz

*Vor (+) &Nachteile (-) Asus im Vgl. zum Acer: 
*+ 100Hz
- nur GSync
- 5ms
- 1000:1
- 200 noch Euro mehr

Ich möchte den Kauf nicht bereuen. Mir kommen nun wichtige Fragen auf: 

1. Wurde dieser Asus vor einigen Monaten nicht mit 144Hz beworben?

2. Krasser Unterschied beim Kontrastverhältnis - Wozu ist der Kontrast wichtig?

3. Der Acer hat zwar 1ms weniger Reaktionszeit, schafft aber nur 75Hz. Was läuft beim zocken flüssiger?

4. Auf amazon usw. lese ich dass der Acer problemlos auf 100Hz übertaktbar wäre?

5. Gibt es 4K alternativen, mit mindestens 75Hz oder mehr?

6. Ich bräuchte auch ne passende GraKa: Welche Karten werden zu diesen Bildschirmen empfohlen? Wenn ich tief in die Specs grabe, finde zwar meist eine maximal Auflösung, aber nicht die Info, ob dann auch 75Hz bzw. 100Hz in diesen Auflösungen geschafft weren?

Ich danke schonmal für Eure Antworten 

LG Dexter


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Also, von 4k rate ich Dir echt ab. Denn selbst die neue GTX 1080 (790 Euro) schafft aufwendigere Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen in 4k oft mit nur 30 FPS. Die Games werden halt so ausgelegt, dass sie bei FullHD, maximal WQHD mit ner guten Karte noch "gut laufen". Du hast zwaz bei den bei den beiden Modellen nicht ganz 4k, aber immer noch deutlich mehr als nur WQHD.

Zu den Vergleichswerten: man kann zb so was wie Kontrast nicht immer an dem festmachen, was da in den Daten steht, da die Messverfahren nicht genormt sind. Es kann gut sein, dass der Asus einen gleichguten oder sogar besseren Kontrast als der Acer hat. Und die ms-Werte sind ohnehin völlig egal, da ist jeder Monitor gut genug, wenn der nicht grad 12ms oder mehr als Herstellerangabe hat. Da sind die Hz viel wichtiger, wobei es auch fraglich ist, ob man bei 75 vs 100 Hz einen echten Unterschied auch merken kann. Mehr als 100Hz ist technisch derzeit nicht möglich bei einer Auflösung höher als WQHD, und mit 100Hz gibt es eben den Asus, oder diesen Acer X34bmiphz - weiß nicht, ob das der ist, den du eh schon rausgesucht hast, Der soll 100Hz haben und nicht nur 75. 

Nebenbei: bei Geizhals.de steht nichts von FreeSync bei den Acer X34-Modellen, auch nicht bei Acer selbst Predator X34 | Monitors – Epic gaming all around you | Acer - wo hast du Info her? FreeSync haben nur die beiden X*R*34-Modelle.


und zur Grafikkarte: also, wenn du keine ganz neuen Games spielst oder neue, aber dann nur auf mittleren Details, dann wäre eine AMD R9 390X ganz gut. Ansonsten ginge auch eine AMD R9 Fury oder Nano, die haben zwar nur 4GB RAM, aber sehr schnelles, oder direkt eine GTX 980 Ti, die es nun, wo die 1080 rauskommt, auch schon teils für etwas unter 600€ gibt. Die Karten müssen auch nicht 75 oder 100 FPS erreichen, damit du von den 75 oder 100Hz profitierst.


----------



## DexterMorgan (28. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und zur Grafikkarte: also, wenn du keine ganz neuen Games spielst


Also wenn ich 1200 für nen GamerMonitor ausgebe, wollte ich schon auch neuere Games zocken, bzw. immer auf Ultra in der maximal Auflösung spielen. Mir ist schon klar, dass ne HighEnd GraKa her muss.. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ansonsten ginge auch eine AMD R9 Fury  oder Nano, die haben zwar nur 4GB RAM, aber sehr schnelles, oder direkt  eine GTX 980 Ti, die es nun, wo die 1080 rauskommt, auch schon teils für  etwas unter 600€ gibt.


Ich habe auch was von der der GTX 10*70* gelesen, welcher auf VideoCardz.com auch leicht die Titan übertroffen hätte und "nur" 500 kosten soll.. 
Was ist eine Fouders Edition bzw. Custom Edition? 
Founders == Basisaustattung
Custom == eigene Platine anderer Hersteller und zusätzl. Kühlern etc?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Karten müssen auch nicht 75 oder 100 FPS  erreichen, damit du von den 75 oder 100Hz profitierst.


Hä ?!!? Ich möchte einfach nur ein schönes Spieleerlebnis, und wenn 75Hz/100Hz geboten werden würde ich diese gern auskosten 

Also, langsam glaube ich Acer weiß selbst nicht was es produziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf machen Seiten habe ich nun auch 1000:1 gelsen, vlt. ein Tippfehler.

Das  R hatte ich überlesen, und habe es für ein und dasselbe Modell  gehalten. Anscheinend gibts wie du es sagst, doch unterschiede:
X34:
Nur GSync

Standard-Bildwiederholrate60 HzBildwiederholrate100 Hz

XR34: 
Auch FreeSync

Hier heißt es "Wer in 1080p oder  1440p60 spielt, wird durch alte Brücken nicht limitiert. Alles darüber  hinaus, also ab 1440p120, sollte laut Nvidia mit den neuen Brücken  gefahren werden, um die optimale Leistung zu erreichen." Was sind Brücken? Was kostet sowas?

-------------

* Ich hoffe auf baldige NVIDIA / ASUS Aktionen*


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich 1200 für nen GamerMonitor ausgebe, wollte ich schon auch neuere Games zocken, bzw. immer auf Ultra in der maximal Auflösung spielen. Mir ist schon klar, dass ne HighEnd GraKa her muss..
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch was von der der GTX 10*70* gelesen, welcher auf VideoCardz.com auch leicht die Titan übertroffen hätte und "nur" 500 kosten soll..
> ...


 Die Founders ist die normale Referenz-Karte von Nvidia mit EINEM Lüfter, und die Custom-Modelle haben eigene Kühler, meistens 2-3 Lüfter, was insgesamt effektiver und leiser ist. Bisher waren dann die Custom-Modelle teurer als die Referenzmodelle, aber seit einigen Jahren nur wenig teuer, so dass kaum jemand die Referenz kaufte. Bei der 1080 und 1070 ist es nun neu, dass die sogar teurer als die Customs sein werden, und zwar spürbar, dafür aber früher zu haben sind. 

Mit der Leistung der 1070 wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, solange es nicht unabhängige Tests sind, die zudem auch viele Spiele betreffen und nicht nur eine Benchmark, die vlt der neuen Architektur der 1070/1080 einfach nur entgegen kommt. 

Die Titan-Karten sind aber eh schon immer völlig überteuert gewesen. Wenn, dann würde ich die Leistung im Vergleich zur GTX 980 Ti betrachten. Und da sind übertaktete Versionen, die man für 600€ bekommt, nur 10% langsamer als eine GTX 1080. Wenn die 1070 besser als ein 980 Ti ist für um die 500€, dann wäre es sicher ein guter Kauf. 




> Hä ?!!?


 wenn der Monitor zB 100Hz hat, dann macht er 100 mal pro Sekunde ein Update, schaut also nach, ob die Grafikkarte schon ein neues Bild fertig berechnet hat. Aber auch wenn die Karte nur zb 70 Bilder pro Sekunde (FPS) berechnet hat, wirkt das Bild "flüssiger" als wenn der Monitor nur 60Hz hat. Die Grafikkarte MUSS also nicht 100 Bilder pro Sekunde berechnen können, damit die 100Hz einen Vorteil bringen. Besonders gut ist es natürlich, wenn die Grafikkarte möglichst viel FPS schafft.






> Hier heißt es "Wer in 1080p oder  1440p60 spielt, wird durch alte Brücken nicht limitiert. Alles darüber  hinaus, also ab 1440p120, sollte laut Nvidia mit den neuen Brücken  gefahren werden, um die optimale Leistung zu erreichen." Was sind Brücken? Was kostet sowas?


 da geht es um SLI, also wenn man ZWEI Grafikkarten nutzt. Die werden über eine SLI-Brücke mechanisch miteinander verbunden.


----------



## Alisis1990 (28. Mai 2016)

Also ich persönlich währe bei 4k auch noch vorsichtig. Nen guter WQHD Monitor mit 144hz und freesync oder Gsync oder beides währe aktuell das wonach ICH suchen würde. Du musst ja auch bedenken, dass wenn die neuen Karten kommen und diese tatsächlich so gut sind die spiele Entwickler auch wieder mehr Grafik zeigen werden. Da aber die meisten noch Full hd nutzen werden die spiele so programmiert das die in fulminanten hd mit ner Guten Karte laufen und deutlich höhere Auflösungen könnten die 1080 oder 1070 dann doch an ihre Grenzen bringen. 

Ich habe erst ein Video gesehen in dem Doom auf ner 1080 in echtem 4k mit ca 55fps gut lief. 
Doom ist jetzt aber auch nicht die Mega Grafik Bombe und in Full HD schaffe ich ähnliche Bilder mit einer deutlich billigeren r9 280.

Also wenn dann  echte Kracher kommen und du dann selbst mit ner 1080 in der Auflösung nurnoch 40fps hast weil du unbedingt diese Auflösung fahren willst (sonst brauchst du den Monitor nicht) hast du auch nicht viel davon. Und WQHD auf einem guten Monitor mit 144hz sieht schon echt schick aus. Bis 4k ordentlich supporter wird und die Leistung da ist wird es wahrscheinlich noch dauern, es sei denn du hast immens viel Kohle wo du einfach nicht weißt wohin damit ^.^ dann würde aber ein System mit 2 Karten Sinn machen, ist aber wieder mit ärger verbunden den ein Single Gpu Betrieb nicht mit sich bringt.

Nicht das du dich nachher ärgerst weil die Games nicht so laufen wie du erwartest und du dann doch die Auflösung ändern musst weil die Grafikkarte nicht mit macht. Dann War der Monitor aber auch nicht nötig gewesen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DexterMorgan (28. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Da aber die meisten noch Full hd nutzen werden die spiele so programmiert das die in fulminanten hd mit ner Guten Karte laufen



Hä, wenn ich nun das o.g. Asus Curved hätte und meinetwegen die GTX 1070, könnte ich dann meine "alten" Spiele wie WatchDogs nicht auf 3440x1440@100Hz spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Hä, wenn ich nun das o.g. Asus Curved hätte und meinetwegen die GTX 1070, könnte ich dann meine "alten" Spiele wie WatchDogs nicht auf 3440x1440@100Hz spielen?


  Die Frage ist, wie gut Watch Dogs in FullHD mit einer 1070 läuft. Wenn es mit zB 120 FPS läuft, dann hast du auch bei 4k genug FPS, so um die 40-50. 

Es kann aber je nach Spiel sein, dass du bei hohen Details auch mit einer GTX 1070 oder 1080 wegen der mehr zu berechnenden Pixel dann so wenig FPS hast, dass es ruckelt, so dass du dann eben nur mittlere Details ruckelfrei spielen kannst. Das hängt dann halt eben vom Spiel ab. Aber es ist halt so: die WEITAUS meisten haben FullHD, und WQHD steigt in der Beliebtheit, ist aber immer noch ein eher kleiner Teil der Spieler. Daher stellen die Spielepublisher die Games natürlich so her, dass die mit einer aktuellen sehr guten Karte NOCH flüssig laufen bei maximalen Details in Full-HD. Würden die ein Game aber so herstellen, dass es selbst in 4k mit 70 FPS läuft, dann würden die Besitzer von Full-HD-Monitoren zurecht meckern, weil es bei denen dann mit 150 FPS laufen wird. Und wenn es locker auf 150 FPS läuft, dann bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss natürlich, dass man das Game eigentlich viel "hübscher" hätte gestalten können und viel Potential verschenkt hat. 

Du kannst UNGEFÄHR davon ausgehen, dass du bei echtem 4k (also noch mehr Pixel als bei den beiden genannten Monitoren) nur noch 1/3 der FPS hast, die du bei Full-HD hättest. Läuft ein Spiel in Full-HD mit 90 FPS auf maximalen Details, dann hast du bei 4k idr nur 30 FPS bei gleicher Detailstufe. Bei den og. Monitoren würde ich davon ausgehen, dass du ca die Hälfte an FPS verlierst.


----------



## DexterMorgan (30. Mai 2016)

45 FPS bei einem 100Hz Monitor ist ernüchternd. Das hört sich für mich nach keinem tollen Spieleerlebnis an?

Weiterhin gibts hier eine Aktion zu dem Asus Monitor, wo man das Spiel DOOm gratis dazu bekommt. Laut Alisis' Aussage ist ...


Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Doom ist jetzt aber auch nicht die Mega Grafik Bombe ...


Kann man da was reininterpretieren, dass absichtlich *K*eine Grafikbombe angeboten wurde, weil man eh auf kein 1440p-100Hz-Genuss kommt?

Ich weiß auch grad nicht was ich machen soll? Weil einen Monitor bräuchte ich bald.

1. Erst Monitor kaufen, und dann Grafikkartentests insbesondere mit den neuen 10#0'ern abwarten ?
2. Da sich die beiden nicht viel geben, Acer oder Asus?
3. Bei Canon gibts regelmäßig zweimal jährlich Dezember bzw. Mai Cashbackaktionen. Wie ist sowas bei Acer bzw. Asus?


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. Mai 2016)

Also mit 100hz wirkt das Bild immer etwas "flüssiger" als mit 60hz egal wieviele fps du hast. Ich persönlich kann mit 45 fps gut leben und spielen.

ABER jede Menge Geld für einen Monitor ausgeben, der eine Auflösung kann die ich nachher nicht benutze weil die Grafikkarten das so momentan noch nicht mitmachen macht Meinermeinung nach nicht so richtig Sinn. 

Als Beispiel spiele ich auf Full hd aktuelle Titel mit ner damals ca 200€ Grafikkarte heute noch sehr gut. In der Hohen Auflösung kommst du mit einer damaligen Grafikkarte für 700€ schon kaum hinterher sodass du mehr Geld ausgeben musst UND häufiger Upgrade musst.

An deiner stelle würde ich, wenn es geht, noch so lange warten bis Nvidia UND Amd ihre neuen Karten vorgestellt haben und es genügend Tests gibt die beweisen, das diese Karten mit der Auflösung gut klar kommen. Mal abgesehen davon spielt dir die Zeit ja auch in die Karten. 
Die Monitore werden eher günstiger statt teurer. 

4k ist aktuell Luxus und dementsprechend sind die Preise. Mach eich nicht verrückt weil 4k ja so toll ist, die meisten sind mit ihren Full HD Monitoren zufrieden, brauchen keine High end Grafikkarten und spielen einfach ihre Spiele. 

Natürlich kannst du auch sagen ich kaufe jetzt nen 4k Monitor und spiele halt erstmal in einer kleineren Auflösung bis die Grafikkarten das können, ärgerst dich nachher aber evtl weil du die Monitore wenns Dan so weit ist für deutlich weniger Geld bekommst und du in der zeit davon eig. Noch garnix hattest. Zumindest solange du einen funktionierenden Monitor hast  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Ich steh vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung bzw. Neuanschaffung eines neuen Monitors.

Bis gestern wollte ich auch unbedingt ein 4K Modell und G-Sync, aber zum einen kannst du für einen guten Monitor 1.000 EUR und mehr ausgeben, zum anderen reichen selbst die neuen Karten von nVidia, sprich GTX 1080, nicht für 4K.

Schau dir doch die Benchmarks an, dann siehst du, dass bei max. Details und 4K zum Teil deutlich weniger als 60fps rauskommen. Das mag ggf. durch G-Sync kompensiert werden, aber Spiele, die z.B. in einem halben oder in einem Jahr rauskommen, können die GraKa wieder so stark belasten, dass du mit 4K nicht glücklich wirst.

Ich werde mir wohl auch eher einen sehr guten FullHD Monitor mit ~144Hz kaufen und 4K erstmal 4K sein lassen.


----------



## DexterMorgan (30. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> 4k ist aktuell Luxus und dementsprechend sind die Preise. Mach eich nicht verrückt weil 4k ja so toll ist, die meisten sind mit ihren Full HD Monitoren zufrieden, brauchen keine High end Grafikkarten und spielen einfach ihre Spiele.
> 
> Natürlich kannst du auch sagen ich kaufe jetzt nen 4k Monitor und spiele halt erstmal in einer kleineren Auflösung bis die Grafikkarten das können, ärgerst dich nachher aber evtl weil du die Monitore wenns Dan so weit ist für deutlich weniger Geld bekommst und du in der zeit davon eig. Noch garnix hattest. Zumindest solange du einen funktionierenden Monitor hast



Wenn man es genau nimmt, geht es grad nicht um 4k Monitore, sondern um 3440x1440p 
Dass, die Bildschirme billiger werden ist klar, und ich *erstmal* nicht 100% auf mein Gaming-Genuss komme wird mir auch klar. Ich werde jedoch auch arbeiten an dem Ding (weswegen ich es auch bald bräuchte), wo ich dann erstmal keine Mördergrafiikarte brauche.
Ich denke ich hol mir erstmal eines zur Auswahl stehenden Bildschirme, und entscheide mich später für eine GraKa (wenn jemand plausible Gegenargumente möchte er bitte jetzt sprechen  ).


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. Mai 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, geht es grad nicht um 4k Monitore, sondern um 3440x1440p
> Dass, die Bildschirme billiger werden ist klar, und ich *erstmal* nicht 100% auf mein Gaming-Genuss komme wird mir auch klar. Ich werde jedoch auch arbeiten an dem Ding (weswegen ich es auch bald bräuchte), wo ich dann erstmal keine Mördergrafiikarte brauche.
> Ich denke ich hol mir erstmal eines zur Auswahl stehenden Bildschirme, und entscheide mich später für eine GraKa (wenn jemand plausible Gegenargumente möchte er bitte jetzt sprechen  ).


Ja aber wir reden von Auflösungen höher als WQHD was ich aktuell noch als sinnvoll empfinde.

Ja wenn du ihn zum arbeiten brauchst also sowieso nutzt dann ist alles gut. Sind bloß in einem Gaming forum wo es halt darum geht zu zocken. Aber so macht es dann natürlich Sinn wenn du denzum arbeiten brauchst ^.^. Dann such aber am besten einen mit free UND Gsync. Dann bist du nachher nicht an einen Hersteller gebunden .


----------



## DexterMorgan (30. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Dann such aber am besten einen mit free UND Gsync. Dann bist du nachher nicht an einen Hersteller gebunden .




Der ASUS hat nur GSync. Der Acer hat ja entweder GSync oder FreeSync je nach Modell, jedoch nicht beides auf demselben Monitor??


----------



## Alisis1990 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß auch garnicht ob es beides gibt ... bin da nicht so tief in der Materie ^.^ aber wenn du dich für Gsync entscheidest dann bist du mit dieser Funktion halt an nvidia gebunden... wenn amd jetzt aber super Karten zu Guten Preisen bringt, dann kannst du die zwar kaufen aber Gsync nicht nutzen... währe halt iwie doof sich auf diese Art und Weise dann einer Marke verschreiben zu müssen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Der ASUS hat nur GSync. Der Acer hat ja entweder GSync oder FreeSync je nach Modell, jedoch nicht beides auf demselben Monitor??


  ja, es gibt auf dem Markt meines Wissens keine Monitore, die beides haben. G-Sync kostet halt nen merkbaren Aufpreis, weil da auch Hardwareseitig ein "Modul" eingebaut werden muss.


----------



## DexterMorgan (31. Mai 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch garnicht ob es beides gibt ... bin da nicht so tief in der Materie ^.^ aber wenn du dich für Gsync entscheidest dann bist du mit dieser Funktion halt an nvidia gebunden... wenn amd jetzt aber super Karten zu Guten Preisen bringt, dann kannst du die zwar kaufen aber Gsync nicht nutzen... währe halt iwie doof sich auf diese Art und Weise dann einer Marke verschreiben zu müssen


Wenn ich mir eins mit FreeSync kaufe, kann ich ja ebenso keine Nvidia-GraKas nutzen?



Herbboy schrieb:


> es gibt .. keine Monitore, die beides haben.


Also bin ich dann doch an einen Hersteller gebunden?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir eins mit FreeSync kaufe, kann ich ja ebenso keine Nvidia-GraKas nutzen?


 Doch klar, du kannst nur das Feature "Free Sync" nicht nutzen, aber eine Nvidia-Karte funktioniert ansonsten einwandfrei. Und wenn du nen G-Sync-Monitor nimmst, könntest du mit ner AMD-Karte das G-Sync halt nicht nutzen. Ansonsten funktionieren die Monitore aber mit allen Grafikkarten. Free/G-Sync sind nur OPTIONAL.


----------



## DexterMorgan (1. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Free/G-Sync sind nur OPTIONAL.



Dann verstehe ich die Aussage von Alisis nicht ????:


Alisis1990 schrieb:


> ... aber wenn du dich für Gsync  entscheidest dann bist du mit dieser Funktion halt an nvidia gebunden...  wenn amd jetzt aber super Karten zu Guten Preisen bringt, dann kannst  du die zwar kaufen aber Gsync nicht nutzen... währe halt iwie doof sich  auf diese Art und Weise dann einer Marke verschreiben zu müssen



Genauso bin ich ja an AMD gebunden, wenn ich FreeSync kaufe?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich die Aussage von Alisis nicht ????:
> 
> 
> Genauso bin ich ja an AMD gebunden, wenn ich FreeSync kaufe?


 Das Wort "gebunden" ist übertrieben - er meint damit, dass du WENN du UNBEDINGT die Sync-Funktion nutzen willst halt an einen der beiden Hersteller "gebunden" bist und vlt auch - wenn du ne neue Grafikkarte braucht - WEGEN z.B. G-Sync zu Nvidia greifst, obwohl die Nvidia-Karte an sich bei Preis-Leistung schlechter ist. Oder umgekehrt: mit nem FreeSync-Monitor eher AMD kaufst, obwohl deren Karte zum Zeitpunkt deines Kaufs an sich nicht die optimale Wahl ist.

Der Vorteil bei FreeSync ist, dass es an sich keinen Aufpreis kostet. Ein gleichguter Monitor mit GSync ist aber 50-100€ teurer, weil da ein Hardwaremodul in den Monitor dazukommt, was eben nicht nur 5€ kostet


----------



## svd (1. Juni 2016)

G-Sync und FreeSync schließen einander aus, das stimmt. Willst du entweder das eine, oder das andere verwenden, bist du an den entsprechenden Hersteller gebunden.

Aber, vom verbauten Modul abgesehen, sind die Monitore halt ganz normale Monitore, also herstellerunabhängig.

Hast du zB eine GeForce verbaut, kannst du ja trotzdem einen FreeSync-Monitor kaufen, weil er meist günstiger ist. FreeSync selber, kannst du freilich damit nicht verwenden.
Aber trotzdem hat der Monitor, sagen wir mal 75Hz oder 100Hz, von denen die Grafikkarte trotzdem Gebrauch machen kann.


----------



## Alisis1990 (1. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Wort "gebunden" ist übertrieben - er meint damit, dass du WENN du UNBEDINGT die Sync-Funktion nutzen willst halt an einen der beiden Hersteller "gebunden" bist und vlt auch - wenn du ne neue Grafikkarte braucht - WEGEN z.B. G-Sync zu Nvidia greifst, obwohl die Nvidia-Karte an sich bei Preis-Leistung schlechter ist. Oder umgekehrt: mit nem FreeSync-Monitor eher AMD kaufst, obwohl deren Karte zum Zeitpunkt deines Kaufs an sich nicht die optimale Wahl ist.
> 
> Der Vorteil bei FreeSync ist, dass es an sich keinen Aufpreis kostet. Ein gleichguter Monitor mit GSync ist aber 50-100€ teurer, weil da ein Hardwaremodul in den Monitor dazukommt, was eben nicht nur 5€ kostet


Genau DAS wollte ich sagen.
Evtl etwas falsch ausgedrückt ^.^

Nur du kaufst dir ja einen Gsync oder freesync Monitor weil du es dann auch nutzen willst? Sonst würde ich klar sagen kauf den der DIR gefällt egal was von beidem der hat. Und er der nix von beiden kann auch egal. Hauptsache die Leistung und das Bild sagen DIR zu. Sowas ist oft sehr sehr subjektiv.

Aber deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben für einen Monitor der Gsync unterstützt ohne es dann auch nutzen zu wollen ist eine Sache die ich persönlich nicht machen würde ^.^ ist da ähnlich wie mit der hohen Auflösung  immer nur dafür Held ausgeben was man auch braucht. 

Ich habe einen 3d tv weil ich das gerne und viel nutze. Würde ich es nicht nutzen würde ich das Geld sparen und einen ohne 3d kaufen, nur um das Prinzip mal deutlich zu machen ^.^


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Vorteil bei FreeSync ist, dass es an sich keinen Aufpreis kostet. Ein gleichguter Monitor mit GSync ist aber 50-100€ teurer, weil da ein Hardwaremodul in den Monitor dazukommt


Bringt dieses Hardwaremodul denn auch etwas? Sind diese 50-100€ gerechtfertigt?



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Nur du kaufst dir ja einen Gsync oder freesync Monitor weil du es dann  auch nutzen willst?


Genau  Wenn schonmal GSync oder Freesync unterstützt, möchte ich es auch nutzen. Dsa ich eh die GraKa später wechsele, bin ich auch beim Monitor erstmal "ungebunden".
Ich tendiere zum ASUS, weil die Marke mir mehr zusagt 

Allerdings laß ich gestern was über den Radeon RX 480, wo hier diese Karte im Crossfire (Stückpreis 200$ --> Crossfirepaket 400$) betrieben wurde. Ok, von AMD, die haben sich die Ergebnisse wohl zurechtgerechnet 


> AMD selbst  demonstrierte den Vergleich zwischen GTX 1080 und zwei RX 480 im  Crossfire-Gespann im DirectX-12-Spiel Ashes of the Singularity. Dabei  erreicht die Nvidia-Karte laut AMD 58,7 Fps, das CF-Duo 62,5 Fps.  Details zum verwendeten System oder Spieleinstellungen liegen nicht vor.  AMD gibt aber an, dass die GPU-Auslastung bei der GTX 1080 bei 98,7  Prozent lag, beim CF-System mit 480X bei 51 Prozent.


Dann wäre wieder der Acer insteressant , wobei ich hier oft gelesen habe, dass GraKa's im Verbund gerne ruckeln..


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hat der Monitor, sagen wir mal 75Hz oder 100Hz, von denen die Grafikkarte trotzdem Gebrauch machen kann.


Ich werde eh über kurz oder lang meine GraKa erneuern, weswegen ich beim KMonitor dann erstmal ungebunden bin.


----------



## svd (2. Juni 2016)

Also, G-Sync und FreeSync sind schon eine feine Sache.

Es geht eben nicht mehr darum, ständig möglichst konstant hohe FPS (60, 120, 144, was-auch-immer) erreichen zu müssen und den VSync zu aktivieren, um ein möglichst flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu erhalten.
Solange deine Grafikkarte es schafft, innerhalb des G-Sync/FreeSync-Bereichs zu bleiben (bei G-Sync sind das meist 30-144fps (bzw. max. Hz-Zahl), bei FreeSync ist das komplizierter, die haben
oft ein schmäleres Band (Aufpassen!)), wird das Spiel flüssig dargestellt.
Darum reicht, mit G-Sync, eine GTX980 auch einigermaßen aus, um zB einen 21:9, 3440x1440-Monitor anzutreiben. Ohne diese Technik wird's wohl weniger angenehm sein.

Ob der Aufpreis für G-Sync gerechtfertigt ist... nun ja, Nvidia hat momentan die Carte-blanche zum Gelddrucken.  
Einigermaßen rechtfertigen könnte man es mit dem Hintergedanken, gute Monitore ja sowieso für Jahre zu behalten...


----------



## DexterMorgan (2. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Läuft ein Spiel in Full-HD mit 90 FPS auf maximalen Details, dann hast du bei 4k idr nur 30 FPS bei gleicher Detailstufe. Bei den og. Monitoren würde ich davon ausgehen, dass du ca die Hälfte an FPS verlierst.


In diesem Benchmark zwischen GTX1080 und GTX980Ti zeigt einige FPS mit den Spielen RiseOfTombrider & GTA V


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> In diesem Benchmark zwischen GTX1080 und GTX980Ti zeigt einige FPS mit den Spielen RiseOfTombrider & GTA V


  es gibt aber auch genug Spiele, wo du grad mal 20-30 FPS hast. Und ich hab nen Test mit GTA V gesehen, bei dem nur 40 FPS erreicht werden - welche Einstellungen waren denn bei dem Test getroffen worden? Das finde ich in dem Link nicht. Und so oder so: die Aussage war, dass es eben im Vergleich zu FullHD idR nur noch 1/3 der FPS sind. wenn man dann trotzdem unter 4k 50 FPS hat, dann hätte man halt bei FullHD 150 FPS 


WENN man unbedingt 4k bzw. dieses "Wide" WQHD will, dann wäre eine GTX 1080 passend. Wird halt ein SEHR teurer Spaß, und die Spiele, die in 1-2 Jahren neu rauskommen und in FullHD mit einer 1080 dann auf 60-70 FPS laufen, werden dann sicher bei den Monitoren nur noch mit 25-30 FPS laufen. 


zur R9 480: dieser Vergleich im Crossfire soll nur die ungefähre Leistung plakativ zeigen - aber erstens muss man da aufpassen, da die Werte von AMD kommen und man die genauen Einstellungen nicht kennt, und zweitens würde ich von SLI/Crossfire eher abraten.


----------



## DexterMorgan (6. Juni 2016)

Hab heut den Asus PG348Q bestellt.. Gleich Versand. Vlt. ist er morgen da 

(Kann man ein Thread schließen?)


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Ah, ein feines Gerät. 

Nein,selber schließen kannst du den Thread nicht, das kann wohl ein Mod, wie Herbboy, für dich machen.
Aber lass mal an. Wie möchten ja auch hören, wie gut oder schlecht der neue Monitor ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Monitor und würde ggf. auch so einen Betrag zahlen ... aber 4K sind eben 4K und wenn man sich so die Benchmarks der 1080 anschaut, stinkt die bei 4K auch irgendwie ab.

Aus dem Grund lieber diese WQHD, da schafft die 1080 noch gute FPS.


----------



## DexterMorgan (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Aber lass mal an. Wie möchten ja auch hören, wie gut oder schlecht der neue Monitor ist.


Soll ich Bericht hier reinschreiben? Ok mach ich 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem guten Monitor und würde ggf. auch so einen Betrag zahlen ... aber 4K sind eben 4K und wenn man sich so die Benchmarks der 1080 anschaut, stinkt die bei 4K auch irgendwie ab. Aus dem Grund lieber diese WQHD, da schafft die 1080 noch gute FPS.



Es gab noch ne 2560x1440p von Asus mit 144Hz. Aber curved war noch na Erfahrung was ich mir geben wollte  Entweder griff ins Klo oder burner


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2016)

Gibt doch auch WQHD Curved Displays ... zu Hause dürfte ich ein paar Geräte in meinem FiFo noch offen haben. 

Ich *glaube* eines war ein Acer oder Asus, 35" und Curved mit 2560x1080 Auflösung.

Edit: https://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-Auflösung/dp/B014F9QHVC

Allerdings find ich die Predator-Modelle etwas übertrieben und kA wie so eine "Gammelauflösung" auf 35" aussieht.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Richtig. Das waren zB der "Acer Predator Z35" mit G-Sync, BenQ und AOC haben da auch Geräte mit dem vermutlich gleichen Panel, aber FreeSync.

Hmm, bzw. gibt es vom Z35 beide Versionen, beim BenQ bin ich jetzut nicht sicher, ob der evtl nur 144Hz aber kein adaptives VSync hat.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2016)

Hab ich schon ergänzend Mausi ... :-*

Also ich glaube, wenn ich mich zu einem neuen Monitor durchringe, wird es wirklich ein 2560x1440. Curved muss nicht sein, aber G-Sync und ~144Hz sollten sein.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab ich schon ergänzend Mausi ... :-*
> 
> Also ich glaube, wenn ich mich zu einem neuen Monitor durchringe, wird es wirklich ein 2560x1440. Curved muss nicht sein, aber G-Sync und ~144Hz sollten sein.


 da gibt es einen sehr guten UND bei Preis-Leistung echt guten von Dell. 27 Zoll, ich glaub 550€ oder so.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2016)

Ein Dell mit G-Sync? Hast du mal ein Link? Ist in Berlin so warm, bin zu faul zum googlen ...


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2016)

Toll ist das dezente Aussehen, da musst du im Büro nicht erst die Rückseite folieren lassen. 
Es ist halt ein TN-Panel. Wenn dich das nicht stört, ist der mittlerweile okay, hat anfangs ja 800€ gekostet.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Toll ist das dezente Aussehen, da musst du im Büro nicht erst die Rückseite folieren lassen.
> Es ist halt ein TN-Panel. Wenn dich das nicht stört, ist der mittlerweile okay, hat anfangs ja 800€ gekostet.


 ja, genau der isses. 

Das Thema TN und IPS ist ohnehin inzwischen eher ein "Glaubenskrieg". Gute TN-Panels sind gute Panels, und da ist IPS dann auch nicht mehr besser. Bei IPS ist es halt "leichter", das Panel so herzustellen, dass die Farbtreue sehr gut ist - das ist alles. Im Gegenteil: bei IPS gibt es manchmal ein "Glimmern" in den Ecken, was manche Leute sogar so stört, dass sie einen Feldzug gegen IPS antreten und TN propagieren    Mein Senf dazu: wenn zwei Monitore die gleichen Eckdaten haben und der eine hat TN, der andere IPS, dann sind beide zu 99% ziemlich gleichgut, außer der eine wird in Tests und Meinungen GANZ klar abgestraft - aber das hat dann aber sicher nix mit der Display-Technik zu tun.


----------



## DexterMorgan (7. Juni 2016)

Asus sagt ja selber: 


> Refresh Rate
> DisplayPort: 3440x1440(up to 100Hz*)
> HDMI: 3440x1440(50Hz)



Bei HDMI gabs auch vergoldete, mit Netzwerkübertragung, Audio etc. Kann jemand ein DP Kabel empfehlen, was zukunftsorientiert ist.. Thnx.

Auf Wikipedia habe ich gelesen, dass nun ab Frühjahr 2016 das DisplayPort 1.4 Standard veröffentlicht wurde. Finde aber keine DP 1.4v ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Asus sagt ja selber:
> 
> 
> Bei HDMI gabs auch vergoldete, mit Netzwerkübertragung, Audio etc. Kann jemand ein DP Kabel empfehlen, was zukunftsorientiert ist.. Thnx.
> ...


 Du meinst den hier, oder? https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/ROG-S...product/1247380?campaign=Monitor/ASUS/1247380  Da wäre ein DP-Kabel dabei, und normalerweise sind bei den Monitoren, die viel Hz bieten und dafür DP brauchen, eh immer eines dabei. 

Bei meinem Benq war eines mit 2m Länge dabei. Da ich eines brauchte, was länger ist (ich schiebe meinen Schreibtisch weg, weg Besuch kommt, aber der PC steht auf einem feststehenden Regal), hab ich das hier bestellt https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00Z0GFU1I/   das funktioniert bei 2560x1440 und 144Hz einwandfrei, und wenn Du eher 1 oder 2 Meter nimmst, bist du an sich auf der sicheren Seite - aber wie gesagt: beim Asus müsste eines dabei sein, brauchst also keines.

Nebenbei: der Asus hat eh "nur" Displayport 1.2, d.h. ein 1.2-Kabel MUSS für den Monitor reichen.


----------



## DexterMorgan (12. Juni 2016)

Ok, nach einer Intensiven Nacht und einem Samstag den ich irgendwie nicht mitbekommen habe, kann ich aktuell sagen dass ich zufrieden bin mit dem Asus PG348Q.

Meine aktuelle GraKa R9280 packt laut Spezi nur 2560x1440 . 
SplinterCell Balcklist bzw. Convistion kann ich auch nur in dieser Auflösung spielen, obwohl 3440x1440 eingestellt war. D.h. diese wurden auf 2560x1440 gedrosselt (also kein 21:9).
Das Spiel "The Darkness II" habe ich auch in 3440x1440 eingestellt, lief auch in 21:9, weiß aber nicht ob es auch 3440x1440 hatte oder "nur" 21:9 in einer geringeren Auflösung?
WatchDogs hat bei 2560x1440 geruckelt 

Es macht auf jeden Fall spass mit dem Monitor zu "arbeiten". Hab auf einer Bildhälte den Browser auf, um zu lesen, und auf der anderen hälfte nen Spielfilm oder Serie auf FullHD.
Spielen macht auch spass, wobei ich erst mit einer neuen GraKa wohl auf meine Kosten komme, da aktuell kein 3440p und insbesondere kein 100Hz; zu gegebener Zeit dann mehr.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juni 2016)

Ich überlege gerade auch, ob ich meinen Acer X34 zurückschicke und es mit dem von Asus probiere. Ganz zufrieden bin ich mit meinem Warehouse Deal nämlich nicht (bisschen Backlight Bleeding, noch vertretbar / fehlerhafte Firmware, weshalb ich ihn einschicken müsste)... Wäre nochmal ein Aufschlag von 350€ für mich... aber Doom wäre dabei.


----------



## DexterMorgan (14. Juni 2016)

Hab mir gestern im Blödmarkt das Spiel "Thief" gekauft (Erscheinung 2014). Das Spiel hat auch ein eingebautes Benchmark, wo ich dann mit meiner ASUS R9 280 DirectII OC TOP, 3440x1440, Ultra Einstellungen auf 20-22 FPS komme. Hab vorher am TV über HDMI auf FullHD gezockt. TV über HDMI hat glaub niedrige Hertz raten, glaub nur 30 HZ oder sowas. Deswegen fand ich die 20FPS auch nicht sonderbar störend. Die Grafik des Spiels gefällt mir, man sieht beispielsweise auf Texturen die Hautporen der Gesichter und die Haut der Charaktäre hat ein angenehmes ambientes Licht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit dieser GraKa so hoch spielen kann. 

Ich hatte vor dem Kauf bedenken, ob ich mit dem 21:9 klar komme. aber muss jetzt sagen, das Format macht richtig spaß. Was mir nur noch fehlt, sind höhere FPS um die Geschmeidigkeit auszuprobieren.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juni 2016)

Was heißt so hoch? 20-22 FPS ist jetzt mal wirklich fubar ...


----------



## DexterMorgan (14. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was heißt so hoch? 20-22 FPS ist jetzt mal wirklich fubar ...


Das ich mit der GraKa überhaupt 3440x1440 spielen konnte  , da  DVI Max Resolution : 2560x1600


----------



## DexterMorgan (16. Juni 2016)

Für die die es interessiert: Cashback Aktion von Acer 100 € CB für den X34


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (26. Mai 2017)

Ich überlege momentan auch, mir einen 21:9 Monitor anzuschaffen. Allerdings schwanke ich nun auch zwischen dem Acer und dem Asus. Bei Asus finde ich den Standfuß einfach nur total hässlich. Hat hier jemand zufällig einen der beiden Monitore schon im Langzeittest laufen und kann mir was zur Qualität sagen bzw. ob sich so ein Teil überhaupt lohnt? Ist ja schon ein happiger Preis.  Momentan zocke ich hier auf nem 27" Asus vn279qlb in Full HD.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (26. Mai 2017)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Ich überlege momentan auch, mir einen 21:9 Monitor anzuschaffen. Allerdings schwanke ich nun auch zwischen dem Acer und dem Asus. Bei Asus finde ich den Standfuß einfach nur total hässlich. Hat hier jemand zufällig einen der beiden Monitore schon im Langzeittest laufen und kann mir was zur Qualität sagen bzw. ob sich so ein Teil überhaupt lohnt? Ist ja schon ein happiger Preis.  Momentan zocke ich hier auf nem 27" Asus vn279qlb in Full HD.



Ich hab den Asus seit gut einem Jahr laufen, nachdem ich einen Acer zurückgeschickt habe. Bei beiden Modellen ist es immer Glücksspiel in Sachen Backlight Bleeding und inzwischen dürfen schon jeweils neuere Modelle raus sein als die, die ich getestet habe bzw. besitze. Mit dem Asus bin ich trotz des merkwürdig-protzigen Standfußes sehr zufrieden und vor allem die Bedienung ist deutlich einfacher als beim Acer. Wobei das nach der im Regelfall einmaligen Konfiguration auch schon Wurst ist, wenn du nicht dauernd die Bildmodi umschalten willst. 

Ob es sich lohnt? Grundsätzlich: Ja! Ich mag nicht mehr in 16:9 zocken, ein Drittel mehr Bildfläche ist eben schon sehr geil, besonders bei schönen Szenerien wie in The Witcher 3, Kingdom Come und Co. In (Online-)Shootern hast du wenn die entsprechend gut optimiert sind (wie Battlefield 1 zum Beispiel) auch einen Vorteil durch die zusätzliche Sicht. Kostet natürlich alles mehr Performance, ist klar. Zusammen mit 1440p und G-Sycn ist das Bild aber auch butterweich und höher aufgelöst. Ein Grund mehr, nie wieder irgendeinen 16:9-Bildschirm mit 1080p hinzustellen. Maximum ist natürlich 100 Hz bei Übertaktung, das ist sicherlich für alle ein Nachteil, die CS:GO mit 144hz zocken oder solche Späße. 

Ich bin zufrieden. Im Zweifelsfall: Bestellen, testen und zurückgeben, wenn's dir nicht taugt.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Mai 2017)

Naja, damit sich 21:9 lohnt muss es dann aber schon 40 Zoll oder noch mehr sein, sonst hat man von der Breite ja nichts, weil die Höhe zu extrem schmal ist, ansonsten hat man ja nur so einen Sehschlitz. Mag für einige Spiele nett sein, zum Arbeiten ist aber schon 16:9 mist, da empfinde ich inzwischen das alte 16:10 als viel angenehmer. Und wenn man sich keinen 32 Zoll 16:10 4k Monitor auf den Tisch stellen will, zum Arbeiten eignen sich auch zwei Monitore hervorragend.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (26. Mai 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Ich bin zufrieden. Im Zweifelsfall: Bestellen, testen und zurückgeben, wenn's dir nicht taugt.



Das werd ich jetzt wohl auch wirklich machen. Hast du evtl. nen Ratschlag welchen Bildmodus ich wählen soll bzw. hast du bei dem Monitor speziell am Bild noch was eingestellt?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, damit sich 21:9 lohnt muss es dann aber schon 40 Zoll oder noch mehr sein, sonst hat man von der Breite ja nichts, weil die Höhe zu extrem schmal ist, ansonsten hat man ja nur so einen Sehschlitz. Mag für einige Spiele nett sein, zum Arbeiten ist aber schon 16:9 mist, da empfinde ich inzwischen das alte 16:10 als viel angenehmer. Und wenn man sich keinen 32 Zoll 16:10 4k Monitor auf den Tisch stellen will, zum Arbeiten eignen sich auch zwei Monitore hervorragend.



Ist die Höhe nicht genau so wie beim 27" 16:9 Monitor? Mir gehts da wirklich nur um das breitere Bild beim Zocken. Zumal ich meinen Jetzigen von der Bildqualität (Farb- und Kontrastechnisch) total furchtbar finde. Ich erhoffe mir durch das IPS Display sattere und knackigere Farben. 4k will ich eher weniger, da dafür in Games einfach zu viel Leistung verbraten wird. Bisschen hübsch sollte das Game dann schon noch aussehen und nicht nur hoch aufgelöst.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Mai 2017)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> Ist die Höhe nicht genau so wie beim 27" 16:9 Monitor? Mir gehts da wirklich nur um das breitere Bild beim Zocken. Zumal ich meinen Jetzigen von der Bildqualität (Farb- und Kontrastechnisch) total furchtbar finde. Ich erhoffe mir durch das IPS Display sattere und knackigere Farben. 4k will ich eher weniger, da dafür in Games einfach zu viel Leistung verbraten wird. Bisschen hübsch sollte das Game dann schon noch aussehen und nicht nur hoch aufgelöst.



Wie soll denn die Höhe gleich sein? Wenn du 27 Zoll als Durchmesser hast, die Breite aber viel größer ist, dann ist zwangsweise die Höhe viel schmaler.
Mal zum Vergleich, mein alter 16:10 Monitor mit 22 Zoll ist nur ca. zwei Zentimeter in der Höhe kleiner als mein 27 Zoll Monitor mit 16:9. Oder anders ausgedrückt, ein 24 Zoll 16:10 Monitor ist genauso hoch wie ein 16:9 Monitor mit 27 Zoll. 
Und 21:9 ist halt noch mal ein ganz anderer Schnack. Das ist wie gesagt ein Sehschlitz, weil das ja nun mal noch erheblich breiter ist. Deswegen gehen die kleinsten ja auch bei 29 Zoll los, das dürfte dann in etwa so alten 17 Zoll Monitoren entsprechen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (26. Mai 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal meinen 27"er gemessen. Also von der Höhe verliere ich im Gesamten 4 cm.  Naja, ich werd das dann ja sehen, wenn er geliefert wird.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (27. Mai 2017)

So, Amazon war mal wieder ziemlich schnell. Ich muss sagen, ich bin total geflasht von dem Monitor. Es fällt überhaupt nicht auf, dass er 4cm in der Höhe verloren hat. Das Bild ist einfach riesig. Auch die Farben sind kein Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen TN Panel. Den behalte ich auf jeden Fall und Dawn of War III gibt`s als Aktion wohl auch noch dazu.  
Ghost Recon Wildland läuft auch auf Ultra noch ziemlich flüssig und Star Wars Battlefront tatsächlich auf Ultra mit 100 FPS. IPS Glow hält sich absolut in Grenzen, nur unten links etwas und Pixelfehler sind gar keine vorhanden.

Es herrschten leider etwas schlechte Lichtverhältnisse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (27. Mai 2017)

Cyber-Wasp schrieb:


> So, Amazon war mal wieder ziemlich schnell. Ich muss sagen, ich bin total geflasht von dem Monitor.





Folgende Links kannst du dir schon mal vormerken, wenn's um 21:9-Optimierung einiger Spiele geht. Wenn du z.B. die Cutscenes in The Witcher 3 in 21:9 sehen möchtest, brauchst du eine editierte .exe, die irgendjemand netterweise immer bereitstellt. Kann man zur Not mit Anleitung auch selbst machen. Für andere Games gibt es Tools, die im Hintergrund laufen und optimieren.

WSGF | "Wider is Better"
https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/
https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxfsK33BWlxHgglWl9LTAYA


----------

